# Will trade walleye trip for bunny hunt



## Mix and Match (Oct 18, 2019)

I am a licensed charter captain and would trade an open seat any time this upcoming season for access to an area to hunt some rabbits with my son . I live in fenton but willing to travel . Pm me or Text 810-422-8078


----------



## Wasman2. (Jan 13, 2018)

Mix and Match said:


> I am a licensed charter captain and would trade an open seat any time this upcoming season for access to an area to hunt some rabbits with my son . I live in fenton but willing to travel . Pm me or Text 810-422-8078



Do you have a dog? 

When are you thinking of hunting? I'm kinda waiting til deer season is over and some snow on the ground.


----------



## Mix and Match (Oct 18, 2019)

Wasman2. said:


> Do you have a dog?
> 
> When are you thinking of hunting? I'm kinda waiting til deer season is over and some snow on the ground.


Yes , i have a dog , ready to hunt anytime the weather allows ...


----------



## Mix and Match (Oct 18, 2019)




----------



## Mix and Match (Oct 18, 2019)

Son got this one hunting fence rows on state land in the thumb


----------



## Wasman2. (Jan 13, 2018)

Mix and Match said:


> Yes , i have a dog , ready to hunt anytime the weather allows ...


PM sent.


----------

